# I've decided to start doing stock photography.



## JustinR (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's the link to my stock photography page, as I'm not sure if it's good or not.

https://www.shutterstock.com/g/DavidRumley?rid=&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ctrbreferral-t-link


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2017)

JustinR said:


> Here's the link to my stock photography page, as I'm not sure if it's good or not.
> 
> https://www.shutterstock.com/g/DavidRumley?rid=&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ctrbreferral-t-link


Welcome aboard.
Bad link.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 27, 2017)

Not sure about the images, but the link doesn't work.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2017)

Since I can't see the image I'll comment on what I can.

If by chance you have some  photos of people in offices or whatever else they are looking for then great give it a shot. Be aware that you are many millions of photos behind the curve so you are not likely to make a significant amount from this. 
As long as you go in with reasonable expectations i.e.. if you make $0.02 be happy. Just don't go in thinking that this is your retirement royalty cheque.

At worst you won't make anything. At best you'll prove me wrong and have the next need to have photo.


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2017)

As Zombie said the photography stock market is basically a dead duck in so far as earning any revenue off it for the photographer. Those who can turn a profit have libraries of thousands of photos coupled with years of marketing. In general most who make income out of it make it on the side of regular work and even then most people only earn a tiny amount. Stock and micro stock has devalued the photograph to almost nothing in value. So you have to make thousands of sales to see any kind of return.

You'd likely get more profit printing your shots up, framing them and then hiring a local venue and doing an exhibition and sale one evening. Heck selling one print at a decent value would net you more income than you're likely to get off stock.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Aug 27, 2017)

Since there is the word referral in your link, I guess thar was all you were after


----------

